# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Deze voeding zorgt voor soepele spieren en gewrichten

## FRANCOIS580

*Deze voeding zorgt voor soepele spieren en gewrichten*

*Vroeg of laat krijgen we allemaal in meer of in mindere mate last van tegensputterende en stijve spieren en gewrichten. Soepele spieren en gewrichten zijn onmisbaar om gemakkelijk te bewegen en zijn nauw verbonden met onze leeftijd. Stijve spieren en gewrichten worden in belangrijke mate beïnvloed door de kwaliteit van ons kraakbeen. Slijtage kunnen we uiteindelijk niet voorkomen. Gezond kraakbeen is het resultaat van een gezonde voeding, en dar heb je zelf in de hand. Een gezonde, evenwichtige en gevarieerde voeding gecombineerd met voldoende beweging kunnen problemen met onze spieren en gewrichten voorkomen door ons verouderingsproces te vertragen.* 
Soepele spieren en gewrichten verhogen je levenskwaliteit 
Gezonde spieren en gewrichten zijn in de eerste plaats goed doorbloed, en dat wordt door verschillende factoren beïnvloed. Spanning en stress, te zware en langdurige inspanningen en onze leeftijd zijn de belangrijkste oorzaken van een slechte doorbloeding. Bij een slechte doorbloeding houden zowel je spieren als je gewrichten van een verkwikkend(e) bad of massage. Voorkomen is echter ook hier veel beter dan genezen. En voorkomen is ook in dit geval perfect mogelijk met een aangepaste voeding en voldoende lichaamsbeweging.

De meest voorkomende oorzaken van gewrichtsklachten zijn ongetwijfeld:

 *Artrose:* wordt veroorzaakt door slijtage van je gewrichten, gelinkt aan je leeftijd
 *Artritis:* is een ontsteking van de gewrichten. 
 *Jicht:* ontstaat bij een te hoge concentratie aan urinezuur in je bloed. Dat teveel aan urinezuur wordt uiteindelijk opgeslagen in je gewrichten
 *Reuma:* is een verzamelnaam van allerlei gewrichtsontstekingen zoals reumatoïde artritis of artrose.
 *Overbelasting:*als gevolg van té zware en/of langdurige fysieke inspanningen
 *Repetitive Strain Injury (RSI):* of overbelasting van zowel je spieren als je gewrichten als gevolg van het langdurig herhalen van steeds maar dezelfde bewegingen

Bij tegenwerkende spieren en gewrichten zoeken we meestal de oplossing in pijnstillers. Pijnstillers blijven slikken is zinloos, dat doet meer kwaad dan goed. Zo hou je de pijn wel min of meer onder controle, maar aan de oorzaak van je spierpijn en je gewrichtspijn wordt niets gedaan

Bij aanhoudende spier- en/of gewrichtsklachten is het raadzaam een dokter te raadplegen. Je kan spier- en gewrichtsaandoeningen nochtans voorkomen of het genezingsproces ervan verzachten door je eet- en leefpatroon aan te passen.

*Voeding die helpt je spieren en gewrichten gezond te houden.../...*

Lees verder:

----------

